# Foam window boards/ broken glass window



## CreeepyCathy

This is how I made my foam window boards and broken glass window. 
I'm a tutorial virgin, so please go easy on me. LOL

The end result:



















Supplies/ tools needed:

-1" foam/ foamular (at least one 4' x 8' sheet); found at Home Depot and some Lowe's.

-latex exterior paint; black, gray, tan/ light brown, & white. And, of course, a paint brush is needed. lol

-hot glue w/ glue gun.

-black sheet/ other black material; enough to cover the width and length of each window you're making. I found mine cheap at a thrift store.

-Transparencies (found at Staples Office Supply; comes in a pack of 100 for around $25- $30). 
Sidenote: I've heard that some people have used frosted contact paper instead of the transparencies; found at hardware stores/ Walmart, but I've never been able to find it. I'm sure it would be alot cheaper than transparencies. lol
Sidenote #2- the transparencies were actually shorter than the faux window pane. Boards were used to cover this problem.

-frosted glass spray. Found at Ace Hardware/ Hobby Lobby for around $7- $8.

-faux window frame/ pane. Terra's tutorial explains how to make a faux window frame: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/terra-albums-tutorial-broken-factory-window.html
btw- Thank you, Terra, for that. 
But, I cheated and used a faux window pane thingy that I found free at a thrift store. These thingys:









-fishing line

-velcro. Found at Walmart in craft dept.; 20' for around $18. Sidenote: when using velcro: Please only use it on your real window frame if it's going to be above 75 degrees when it's time to take it off. The glue does not come off easily (or in my case.. at all) when it's chilly outside.

-Gorilla Glue.

------------------------

For the Boards:
1. I cut the 1" sheet of foam into boards. I measured them 5" x the width of my window frame. 
2. I used Spooky Blue's tutorial to paint them to look like wood. 
btw- thank you, spookyblue, for that.
Here's the site: http://www.spookyblue.com/halloween/spookywood/fake-wood.htm

For the Broken Glass:
1. Spray the transparencies with the frosted glass spray. I only sprayed one side. 
2. After spray is dry, cut the transparencies to appear broken. I goggled some images of broken glass to get a better idea of what they look like.
3. I hot glued the faux broken glass onto the back of my faux window pane thingy. I put the _shiny, non- sprayed side _facing the outside.
4. Then I tied some fishing line around the corners of the top & bottom of the window pane thingy.
5. Hang the black cloth on the back of the window pane thingy. Hot glue/ velcro it to secure it on.

Place the faux boards on the front of the faux window pane thingy. I used velcro to secure the boards on. In my particular case, I was unsure where the boards needed to be to hide certain flaws, so I used velcro to temporarily put the boards up. After it was all hung, it was easy to make adjustments. I was, also, thinking that if I needed to re-paint the boards it would be easier to pop them on/ off by using velcro. But, who am I kidding... I'll never re-paint those boards again. lol 
When I take it all down I will use Gorilla Glue to permanently put the boards on the faux window pane thingys. (I would do it now, but if I get any more glue/ glue residue on those window frames my hubby will absolutely kill me.)

Using the fishing line that was tied around the top corners of the faux window pane thingy, hang it over your real window frame. Using the fishing line that was tied around the bottom corners, secure it around the bottom of the real window frame.
I used velcro on the back of a couple of faux boards to secure it to my real window frame, but just to keep it from blowing around. I'm not really sure I needed to; I'm just a little anal about those things.: )

ta- da... you're done... it is very light- weight. The best part about it is, once it's all done, it'll be easy to put on and take off (hopefully) for years. lol

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask. I ain't too good at explaining stuff, but I'll do the best I can. : )

Thanks for looking/ reading. 

UPDATE:
This year I needed something larger than transparencies for my window bars. Instead I used clear, laminate contact paper that comes in rolls. (since I still can't find the ever- elusive frosted contact paper. lol) I sprayed the glue side with the frosted spray. Seems to work just as well and I'm able to get a bigger sheet of faux frosted glass. And it's cheaper. How it'll look 3 days from now is unknown. lol


----------



## CreeepyCathy

btw- shutters were found at a thrift store.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

That looks really cool! Great way to dress down the front of the house.


----------



## Manon

That looks absolutely stunning. If only I had more time this year....


----------



## IMU

Very nice, thanks for posting this wonderful how-to!


----------



## Spooky1

I love this effect. One more thing to add to my list of Halloween projects for the future. Thanks for the post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for taking the time to write this up for us, Cathy


----------



## kiki

very creative indeed.. gives it the overall... many more will hesitate before approaching ..lol


----------



## SpankyBaby

Awesome job!!...great tut also....tyvm!!


----------



## Dixie

Glad to see that you put this tut together, and we can now have it all in one place. And a very good tut at that, clear, easy to follow, thanks so much!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

thank you everyone. 

I forgot to mention that I have some LED spotlights that I place on the ground below the window; pointing upwards. At night, the lights throw a nice shadow of the boards onto the window. Pretty creepy, imo.


----------



## Haunthunter

Oh please stop! I thought I was done !Now I am going to have to start a new project. This is freaking awesome!!!!!!!! Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## SPOOKY J

This is very inspiring. Thank you for writing this up. I like your Corbels too!


----------



## DeathTouch

Thank you very much. Was wondering how you did it.


----------



## Necronomus

Awsome! Gotta have that for next halloween!


----------



## Vlad

This is the best boarded window treatment I've ever seen. Thanks for sharing


----------



## scaryjak

it's allready on my to do list for next year. But cathy has said she would pop over and do it for me. she's a star, well I have yet to ask her...but I can see me doing it myself. she will use the old."you live to far away" card. lol.


----------



## ouizul1

Woohoo!! I was just thinking about how I could go about doing something like this for next year. Excellent!!

Thanks, Cathy!

Oh...and after you get finished over at scaryjak's, you're coming to my house, yes?


----------



## Creep Cringle

Great job! This is going on the list for next year! Thank you!


----------



## Demon Dog

You are the queen of faux, Cathy! great job and thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## Lunatic

I love those props CC! I would love to do that to my house but gosh darn it I'm just about out of storage room for anything else.


----------



## Daphne

Those look fantastic! I would have never dreamed of attaching them through the window with fishing line. I wouldn't have thought it was strong enough. We are having the house painted soon so if I glue anything to the house, I will be a new prop.

There is no room to store what I have now (am I the only one with a giant pumpkin sentinel head on permanent display in their office?) but I have to have a few of these. They look so good and you did a spectacular job with your tutorial! It never occurred to me they were foam. Well duh....

Thanks for sharing with us!

Thanks so much!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Thank you everyone for all the great compliments. 

@ Scaryjak & Ouizul1- I'll be glad to help you... as long as you pay my air fare.  And for unlimited drinks on the flight over. LOL j/k

BTW- Changing themes to a hospital for the crminally insane next year, so I won't be using the boards. Will be making faux broken safety glass windows with bars.  ... Pretty excited about it.  

Thanks, again, y'all!!


----------



## Bobbywan

Love the boards! They look great!


----------



## Chickenwire

Awesome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

thank you, everyone.   



UPDATE:
This year I needed something larger than transparencies for my window bars. Instead, I used clear, laminate contact paper that comes in rolls. (since I still can't find the ever- elusive frosted contact paper. lol) I sprayed the glue side with the frosted spray. Seems to work just as well and I'm able to get a bigger sheet of faux frosted glass. And it's cheaper. How it'll look 3 days from now is unknown. lol


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Cathy, where did you find the clear contact paper rolls?


----------



## CreeepyCathy

The Halloween Lady said:


> Cathy, where did you find the clear contact paper rolls?


walmart. It's near the kitchen thingys. (Not real familiar with that aisle since I can't cook. lol) But it's near shelf paper and stuff like that. I think Lowe's has it and Gardenridge did a couple of weeks ago.  But Walmart is usually the cheapest.


----------



## diggerc

Fantastic effect.
I never have seen "thingy" on aisles of Wallmat


----------



## CreeepyCathy

diggerc said:


> Fantastic effect.
> I never have seen "thingy" on aisles of Wallmat


lol. the 'thingys' are in the next aisle over from the whatchamacallits. lol

and... thank you.


----------



## Lunatic

I've seen this before and love the effect. Good looking stuff CC!


----------



## vamp_girl

I love this and it would be a great thing to have with the zombie/vampire theme party I am thinking about having this year.


----------



## kevin242

looks great, very convincing!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Very nice. I like the broken window effect and will have to try it...


----------



## Emily Diehl

Love it! I am definitely doing this this year!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

thank you everyone.


----------



## scarrycher

thank you for the tut, I love the look, wish we didnt have to wait until next year to see it all put together.


----------



## RFSystems

CreeepyCathy said:


> BTW- Changing themes to a hospital for the crminally insane next year, so I won't be using the boards. Will be making faux broken safety glass windows with bars.


Any updated pics on your new theme build for this year?


----------



## CreeepyCathy

RFSystems said:


> Any updated pics on your new theme build for this year?


So far, I just have the sign, 1100' of razor wire, window bars, an escapee, and stones. Thank you for asking.














































Thanks, again, everyone.


----------



## epoweredrc

WOW Cathy thats cool, i like the bars on the windows. I might have to try that, gf really wants the boarded up look but so far i cant find thick foam for doing such a project. and not 100% on the painting method to make it look like wood... might have to find someone willing to make us some for next yr or something.


----------



## Lilly

patient patient patient lol


----------



## CreeepyCathy

epoweredrc said:


> WOW Cathy thats cool, i like the bars on the windows. I might have to try that, gf really wants the boarded up look but so far i cant find thick foam for doing such a project. and not 100% on the painting method to make it look like wood... might have to find someone willing to make us some for next yr or something.


thank you.  Have you tried looking for the foam at Home Depot? I have 4 Home Depots near me, but only one carries the foam. Since I am, also, in a Southern state it wasn't easy to find. But so worth it when I did.  Before I finally found the foam, one of the Home Depots offered to special order it for me. 
And the boards aren't hard at all. Just very time consuming. I think I made about 110 of them. btw- I used 1" foam for those. I dremeled out the grain, painted the whole thing black; dry brushed it light brown; then dry brushed it a light coat of gray; then dry- brushed an even lighter coat of white. If you decide to do them and need help, please hollar at me and I'll do what I can.  
And good luck. 

Lilly- lol


----------



## forbiddenforest

Awesome - I am totally going to try the boarded up windows this year! I had Dave Lowe's following monster eye in my front window last year, and no one noticed - I think some strategically placed boards around that window will help atttract attention to it! I have seen the contact paper broken glass instructional- luckily I found frosted conatct paper at Walmart a few years ago - I got it to make ghosts in mirrors but never got to it, so now I will be breaking some glass instead!


----------

